# L'ennesimo censimento della comunità gentoo..

## RenfildDust

Chissà, magari scopriamo che c'è anche qualche rappresentante del gentil sesso tra noi..  Fantascienza? E' più facile che zio Bill rilasci il codice sorgente di WXP? Vedremo!  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Le donne dovrebero essere 5 o 6

----------

## Sparker

Se non ricordo male, l'ultima volta che è stato fatto un sondaggio simile, le donne si sono astenute   :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Hanno paura   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yoghi

bhe forse fanno bene, con gli allupati che girano tra di noi! ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio.

----------

## assente

Come mai proprio adesso questop sondaggio?

Non sarà mica stato influenzato da questo articolo http://science.slashdot.org/science/04/08/27/0510207.shtml?tid=146&tid=162&tid=14

Chissà che dopo le donne buttafuori ci siano anche quelle nerd   :Razz: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Ho votato cosi' non vi sentite piu' soli   :Laughing: 

Ciau a tuttiiiiii  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Ho votato cosi' non vi sentite piu' soli  
> 
> Ciau a tuttiiiiii 

 

Ma hai votato uomo???   :Shocked: 

----------

## AlterX

Chissà...donne e pinguini!?!?

mah...

----------

## abaddon83

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Aleksandra wrote:*   Ho votato cosi' non vi sentite piu' soli  
> 
> Ciau a tuttiiiiii  
> 
> Ma hai votato uomo???  

 

è Ermafrodita   :Shocked:  o_O

----------

## Aleksandra

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *Aleksandra wrote:*   Ho votato cosi' non vi sentite piu' soli  
> 
> Ciau a tuttiiiiii  
> 
> Ma hai votato uomo???   
> ...

 

Mi e' andata gia' bene che non hai detto transessuale?   :Shocked: 

Piu' probabile che essendo di corsa abbia schisciato erroneamente il primo butun....

Fortuna che c'e' qualcuno che mi conosce via....   :Wink: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

ecco ora siamo 2 ...  IL 4% per ora !!!!!

ciao a tutti,

ciao Aleksandra

----------

## Spacerabbit

Ale siamo scese al 3%, votiamo di nuovo   :Laughing: 

----------

## babalinux

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio.

 

mi associo

----------

## silian87

 *babalinux wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio. 
> 
> mi associo

 

ha... questi uomini freddi e senza sentimenti!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

WOW!  :Shocked:  Ben 2 donne!  :Very Happy: 

poteva anche andare peggio!

Abbiamo stabilito che il forum non serve di sicuro per l'imbrocco se non altro

----------

## darkimage

vuoi la verità? secondo me sono 2 che hanno cliccato a caso!  :Cool: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio.

 

mi associo.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

cmq c'e' anche luna80 quindi siamo almeno in 3!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> cmq c'e' anche luna80 quindi siamo almeno in 3!

 

C'e' anche KASH SeleneLuna3

----------

## silian87

Beh dai.... 5 a 77, non male, che ne dite, a me sembra bilanciato   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> SeleneLuna3

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   SeleneLuna3 
> 
>   

 

perché sei perplesso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   SeleneLuna3 
> 
>   

 

Non e' quello che pensi tu

----------

## abaddon83

lol poVci    :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non e' quello che pensi tu

 

Immagino, e' solo che e' la prima volta che lo sento

LOL   :Laughing: 

----------

## lxnay

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *babalinux wrote:*    *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio. 
> 
> mi associo 
> 
> ha... questi uomini freddi e senza sentimenti!  

 

il mio consiglio è l'astensione. Se qualcosa non mi interessa solitamente chiudo o passo via ad un altro thread.

----------

## silian87

IDEM

----------

## Bl4CkB1rD

2 donne su 90   :Very Happy:  bella percentuale  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *babalinux wrote:*    *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio. 
> 
> mi associo 
> 
> ha... questi uomini freddi e senza sentimenti!  

 

jawol!

----------

## RenfildDust

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio.

 

Non è pettegolezzo da parrucchiera. E' più che altro sapere se è vero, o se è solo un mito, il fatto non che esistano delle donne che hanno la stessa curiosità, voglia di apprendere, entusiasmo che caratterizza l'utente medio gentoo. Pensalo nei termini di un esperimento umanistico-sociologico-scientifico. :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Inutile, ma carino.... anche se per me alimenta un pò di SPAM  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio. 
> 
> Non è pettegolezzo da parrucchiera. E' più che altro sapere se è vero, o se è solo un mito, il fatto non che esistano delle donne che hanno la stessa curiosità, voglia di apprendere, entusiasmo che caratterizza l'utente medio gentoo. Pensalo nei termini di un esperimento umanistico-sociologico-scientifico.

 

conosco un po di ragazze che usano linux regolarmente tutti i giorni e 3 di loro le ho convertite all'uso di Gentoo,

donne & linux non è assolutamente un mito (IMHO)

----------

## SteelRage

presente!

(un altro gentoo-usah scocciatore, in tutta la sua misoginia)

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

la mia ragazza usa linux... visto che viviamo insieme... e trova gnome molto più bello di windows... e ormai non gli fa più differenza che distirubzione sia installata sul pc "test", che sia windows o linux, che sia firefox o altro... e anche openoffice!  cè più di qualcuno che si paventerebbe solo a non vedere internet-explorer! Mitica!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## furlan

128 a 2 ( per ora)... bela media...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dappiu

Io ho costretto mia sorella ad usare linux rimuovendo brutalmente ogni segno di windowz rimasto nei pc casalinghi  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

Cristo ragazzi ma così alimentate il mito però... e non quello delle informatiche inesistenti, ma quello degli informatici sessisti!

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Io ho costretto mia sorella ad usare linux rimuovendo brutalmente ogni segno di windowz rimasto nei pc casalinghi 

 

anche io ho fatto lo stesso... solo che mi sono sentito un fracco di insulti quando è tornata a casa da danza e si è trovata lo schermo del pc nero con delle scritte che si muovevano dal basso in alto  :Very Happy: 

però adesso che le amministro il pc via ssh non si accorge più di niente, a parte quando: mi serve questo... mi serve quest'altro... ed io lo rispondo: vai a dormire e lascia il pc acceso! domani ce l'hai!

----------

## -YoShi-

 *babalinux wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   trovo abbastanza inutile questo sondaggio. 
> 
> mi associo

 

Mi associo pure io  :Twisted Evil:  .. Xò ho votato lo stesso hihihihi  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## luna80

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> cmq c'e' anche luna80 quindi siamo almeno in 3!

 

presente!!

votato:...siamo poche ma ci siamo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Fortuna che c'e' qualcuno che mi conosce via....  

 

Beh mi sa che tra un pò ti conoscerà tutta Italia dato che abbiamo mandato una tua foto a "chi l'ha visto"  :Laughing: 

----------

